

Experiment 19: The back story of Microsoft's work to bring NT core to ARM - yread
http://www.zdnet.com/experiment-19-the-back-story-of-microsofts-work-to-bring-nt-core-to-arm-7000000895/

======
bediger4000
This sort of story would only be newsworthy to Mary Jo Foley, one of the
Microsoft-only journalists. Porting a major OS to a 32-bit, little-endian
processor? Wow, is it still 1995?

Does a 32-bit (of either endianess) processor that NetBSD doesn't run on? This
doesn't seem very newsworthy.

